# Guns a Go Go Chinook



## klarmie (Nov 14, 2009)

I went through some of my Dad's photos and found a series of a crash that I thought looked familiar. Turns out it was the crash of one of the ACH-47a's called "stump jumper" of the the Guns a Go Go and this was one of four made.































They Called Them "Guns A Go-Go"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Cripes! Great pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool pictures Klarmie. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a bad day, no matter how you look at it! Good pics, though!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 14, 2009)

There's a piece of history. Great pics.


----------

